# Cant do a crucial scan in in linux



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

I want to upgrade my ram but I like to use crucial which works fine on windows but when try to run a scan in linux it wont let me is there any way I can find out what ram is suitable for my system


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

The manufacturer's website would be a good place to start.


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

What are the specs on the computer which you want to upgrade the RAM for? I can try to look into it for you. I wont' be able to write back for a bit, though, as I'll be leaving for church in a short while.


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?pn=PB34301501&t=1409
that is the desktop ive got thanks


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

think this is the ram it will take but not sure
* DDR2 400 / DDR2533 / DDR2 667, 2 banks
* Support for up to 4 GB system memory


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

This is the memory support page for your machine.

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=instr_memory_upgrade&ppn=PB34301501


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

cheers thanks alot


----------

